# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Incoming/Outgoing E mail settings ?

## HR Solutions

Wonder if the computer bofs can help me here please.  Can you please tell me about  e mail settings ?
If you have an e mail add on your laptop at work and on your ipad.  If you take your laptop home or to CT for example and connect wirelessly - most of the times your e mails will come in, but most of the time you cannot send e mails !!
The same problem happens on my ipad, but if I change the way I send an e mail to send via my icloud address it works perfectly but is not ideal because it is not the work e mail add anymore.  Can someone please tell me if I have to change the outgoing mail settings on my laptop and if so what do I change it to ??

----------


## Dave A

To be mobile, you should use your domain's SMTP server to send mail, not your ISP's.

Assuming you're using Outlook:
Set the outgoing mail server to your domain server's mail setting (typically mail.yourdomain or smtp.yourdomain )
Click *More Settings*
Select the *Outgoing Server* tab
Check the *My outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication* tick box
Select the *Use same settings as my incoming mail server* radar button

Normally that'll get you away in a "typical" hosting setup, but there may be other settings to tweak if you've got some non-default settings in there somewhere.
If you want to send out mail over a secure connection, you'll need to get the settings from your hosting service as the name of the SMTP server for secure connections is most often not in your domain name.

If you're using multiple devices to access the same email account, you probably want to put a bit of thought into the "when to remove messages from the server" issue in the *Advanced* tab.

----------


## HR Solutions

Thanks Dave I am going to check this out.
But a question, forgive me if I'm being dof, but if you use your domains smtp like I am doing obviously from work, when I go to a wifi hotspot for example I cannot send e mails, but I can receive ?? Do I not then have to change the outgoing e mail setting ?

----------


## HR Solutions

Dave - Just had a look at my settings and our girls settings.  They are as follows:

To be mobile, you should use your domain's SMTP server to send mail, not your ISP's.-  The outgoing is smtp.saix.net which is not our domain setting 

 Assuming you're using Outlook:
 Set the outgoing mail server to your domain server's mail setting (typically mail.yourdomain or smtp.yourdomain )
 Click More Settings
 Select the Outgoing Server tab
 Check the My outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication tick box -  This is not ticked
 Select the Use same settings as my incoming mail server radar button - This is not ticked

I am very hesitant to change settings as it works at work.  Is there not a setting for the outgoing setting that I can just change when I use a wifi etc ?

----------


## adrianh

What exactly goes wrong when you can't send mail, what error do you get?

I've had endless crap with error 502 Forwarding not allowed. 

The reason seems to be that sometimes when I try to send mail to my mail server in the states via the MWEB network the MWEB network refuses to connect to the mail server saying that it doesn't allow the connection across its network. It doesn't happen all the time for some reason. We never found it to be a problem with GMAIL accounts or accounts that are directly accessed over the net where you do not use a mailer like Outlook.

We have a 50/50 change of our domain mail making it out, it does seem to come in ok though

----------


## Dave A

Hi HR Solutions,

I understand your hesitancy, but nothing ventured - nothing gained  :Wink: 

I suggest write down the existing SMTP settings for one email account, then tinker with that one. If it doesn't work out, you can just go back to the old settings until you figure out where things have gone wrong. (There's actually very little to go wrong).

----------


## HR Solutions

Ok will give it a go.  
Adrian basically exactly as you have just said.  That is what happens.  G Mail is fine.  I cloud is fine.

----------


## adrianh

I am unable to send email via my domain hosted in the states from my cell phone no matter what SMTP details I put in, but I can receive without a problem. I can send and receive my mweb mail via the cell phone without a problem. The exact same happens at home on my ADSL, mweb is perfect but the states based mail is up and down.

----------


## Chrisjan B

The problem is that your current connection does not relay outgoing mail - you need to set the outgoing mail setting to be "compatible" with the current connection - wifi hotspot is a problem as you don't know who the ISP is....
Here is a list of the most common Outgoing servers

    For Telkom ADSL, outgoing server is smtp.dsl.telkomsa.net or smtp.saix.net
    For Telkom Analogue Dial Up, use smtp.saix.net or smtp.dsl.telkomsa.net
    For 8TA (Eita), the outgoing server is smtp.saix.net
    For MWEB ADSL, outgoing server is smtp.mweb.co.za or smtp.mweb.net

    For Vodacom 3G, outgoing server is smtp.vodacom.co.za
    For MTN 3G, the outgoing server is mail.mtn.co.za
    For Cell C the outgoing server is mail.cmobile.co.za

    For Iburst, outgoing server is smtp.iburst.co.za
    For I.S. ADSL the outgoing server is smtp.isdsl.net
    For I.S. 3G the outgoing server is smtp.isgsm.netor smtp.dial-up.net
    For goggaconnect outgoing server is smtp.vodacom.co.za

    For Neotel, outgoing server is smtp.neomail.co.za
    For ABSA, outgoing server is smtp.absamail.co.za or mail.absa.co.za
    For @lantic (ADSL,Dialup, ISDN) : smtp.lantic.net

    For NetActive (ADSL,Dialup, ISDN) : smtp.netactive.co.za
    For Polka (ADSL,Dialup, ISDN) : smtp.polka.co.za
    For Web Africa (ADSL,Dialup, ISDN) : smtp.wa.co.za

    For Cybersmart : smtpauth2.cybersmart.co.za or smtp.cybersmart.co.za
    For Nokia/OVI : smtp.mail.ovi.com or smtp.mail.yahoo.com

I have no solution......

http://nellen.co.za/south-african-sm...g-mail-servers

You may want to try the suggestion they make about using GMAIL....

----------


## adrianh

Yes and no

This is fine when I use my mweb email address but does not work for my domain address.
For MWEB ADSL, outgoing server is smtp.mweb.co.za or smtp.mweb.net

My domain address requires a pop & smtp address that is supplied by the company that hosts the domain, not by the company that happens to be the transport channel, in this case MWEB ADSL

----------


## Dave A

> The problem is that your current connection does not relay outgoing mail - you need to set the outgoing mail setting to be "compatible" with the current connection - wifi hotspot is a problem as you don't know who the ISP is....
> Here is a list of the most common Outgoing servers
> ...


This post demonstrates why it is so important your business email setup should *not* be ISP dependant. It's worth investing the time to get an email configuration setup that won't hamstring you this way. 

As an aside - Reading your link, using IMAP in SA can be quite a challenge - it only seems to work in any sort of usable way when connecting to local servers. My experience is accessing offshore servers from SA via IMAP is somewhere between impossible and extremely unreliable.

----------


## HR Solutions

> The problem is that your current connection does not relay outgoing mail - you need to set the outgoing mail setting to be "compatible" with the current connection - wifi hotspot is a problem as you don't know who the ISP is....
>  Here is a list of the most common Outgoing servers


Thank you Chrismine.  So does that mean if I do use one of those settings you mentioned, its compatible ? Or is there another button I need to click to make it compatible ?

----------


## Chrisjan B

If the smtp settings is the one for the service provider it should work. If it is your domain e-mail eg. info@2hrs.co.za the smtp setting is usually mail.2hrs.co.za which usually work with all connections - the problem is when for instance one try to sent your ISP based e-mail for instance mine is ****@axxess.co.za via a Telkom connection the you change the smtp for smtp.axxess.co.za to smtp.saix.net as Telkom refuse to relay the message when it is set as smtp.axxess.co.za.

A way to try solve it is to set your e-mail address twice with the same settings except for the smtp setting and give it a number 1 or 2 - one is when you are connected via Telkom and the 2 is when connected via a different connection - the just choose the number of the account when composing the message according to the connection at the moment.....

----------


## adrianh

@HR - AmpleHosting must tell you what to do, they are the crowd hosting your site.

----------


## Dave A

> the problem is when for instance one try to sent your ISP based e-mail for instance mine is ****@axxess.co.za via a Telkom connection the you change the smtp for smtp.axxess.co.za to smtp.saix.net as Telkom refuse to relay the message when it is set as smtp.axxess.co.za


Yeah - the ISP peering wars and the stunts they get up to suck. However, my concern for the moment is we're confusing HR Solutions by dragging in issues that shouldn't affect his situation. As you say, under normal circumstances mail.2hrs.co.za should work regardless of the ISP you're using (as long as your smtp settings ensure you log in and authenticate before sending the message).

----------

Chrisjan B (26-Sep-13)

----------


## adrianh

What I find with my domain is that one day it works with authentication and the next day it doesn't.

----------

